# Rapidshare Happy Hours



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 13, 2005)

What are the RapidShare Happy-Hours?

We are really giving our best so everyone has the possibility to download the files for free. Unfortunately the Internet is extremely variable here and there. So we only reach our goal in 99% of all cases. For example there are millions of users with the same IP-address online. So we decided to introduce the RapidShare Happy-Hours. In this time, everyone may download as much as you want. No limits, no restrictions. Even download-accelerators work and parallel downloads as well of course! Premium-Users, who download in this time, are of course NOT charged in any way to keep this feature on a fair level.

Right now our RapidShare Happy-Hours are from 03:00 CET to 05:00 CET.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 13, 2005)

I used to use rapidshare but i could only download from 2:00 AM till 4:00 AM.

Then the stopped happy hour and i can't download anything from them!



So happy hours are back on?


----------

